# Making Natural Stones



## Dave Martell (Mar 16, 2011)




----------



## monty (Mar 16, 2011)

That is awesome and terrifying all at the same time!


----------



## steeley (Mar 16, 2011)

Nice picture Dave 
will there be A demo at warrens place


----------



## jaybett (Mar 16, 2011)

My first thought on seeing the title of the thread was kidney. 

Cool picture. 

Jay


----------



## maxim (Mar 16, 2011)

I wish i had that saw


----------



## unkajonet (Mar 16, 2011)

I wish I had that stone!


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Mar 16, 2011)

maxim said:


> I wish i had that saw


 
I think it's a table saw, not sure about the rpm on the motor though. From sound it seems like the motor is running on lower rpm. Using what looks like conventional 12-14" saw blades is cheaper than diamond coated saw blades which require water to slow down wear (wet saws), or diamond wire saw. 

Seeing how they cut nat stones, without any protection for with pretty basic equipment always amazed me.

M


----------



## Antoine M. (Mar 16, 2011)

Cool!
Is that you cutting local stone or is it stone from abroad?
Nice machine too.

Antoine


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 16, 2011)

This is a stone cutter in Japan.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Mar 16, 2011)

That is balls-out crazy.


----------



## ThEoRy (Mar 16, 2011)

What sound? Am I missing something? It's only a picture for me no video.


----------



## kalaeb (Mar 17, 2011)

Dang, for a moment there I thought it was Dave. Then I got to thinking, Dave, why not? Cutting your own stones seems like a natural progression from sharpener to knife maker to natural stone guru.


----------



## steeley (Mar 17, 2011)

here's a stone for you.


----------



## JBroida (Mar 17, 2011)

steeley said:


> here's a stone for you.


 
i've seen those pictures before


----------



## steeley (Mar 18, 2011)

Oh that's were i got them thanks Jon.


----------

